# Denon avr x4000



## sgtlamar (Feb 19, 2014)

Just picked this up for future theater. Would like to know what anyone thinks or have experience with this receiver so far I am impressed coming from a sony unit.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of denon. The x4000 is a real powerhouse! RoomEQ works very well and since it's made for custom installers it's got about every quark I like to see in a high end avr. 

Some of my favorite tricks/features with denon x4000 include: 

1) pairing the multi-zone with a Sonos connect (zp90) in a cd-to-z2 preamp loop. Then setting the quick select function to a fixed volumes and 5ch stereo as sound field. Then remap that quick select button on a universal remote as power off. Now when you sleep your denon it just becomes an additional Sonos zone. With the zone2 pre-out feeding to your Sonos you'll be able to pull any source playing from the main zone into the rest of the network without messing with anything. 

2) HDMI A/B in zone1, electric screen that comes down to cover a more modest sized flat panel. This is great for multipurpose rooms. 

3) HDMI zone2 out, outdoor setups with much less mess since you can share sources like appleTV or blu-ray and still have separate hd boxes for TV viewing


----------



## sgtlamar (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for your input plan on using the zone features for sun room and family room. Still learning the features of this receiver


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I helped a friend of mine install his... I must say it was the easiest to install and setup of any AVR I have owned other than the Denon 4520ci.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved from the Onkyo 1007 to the Denon X4000. I love the XT32 for the dual subs in my room. Sounds fantastic! I was able to get the hex codes for the different sound fields programed into my Harmony remote! That is awesome! I was even able to get hex codes for center channel level and each sub level programed into the remote. I am really happy with the Denon. I use it only for my theater room. I know it can do so much more than how I am using it. My needs were 9.2 and the ability to add an external amp. This fit the bill very nicely.


----------



## sgtlamar (Feb 19, 2014)

I also have a harmony remote and those features are nice. Would like to try and expand to a 9.2 setup but I'm still new at this and still haven't started on my theater yet.


----------

